# Premium-SMS, SMS-Chat-Mißbrauch?



## Schnuffiline (11 März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich brauche mal Rat zu folgendem Problem: 

Ein Freund von mir bekam bereits im Dezember eine für seine Verhältnisse hohe Handyrechnung (250 €). Mit ein bißchen Wundern und Ärgern wurde die Rechnung aber bezahlt und zu den Akten gelegt. Im Januar dann kam vom Anbieter Cellway eine SMS, daß das Handy jetzt aufgrund wiederholtem hohen Umsatz gesperrt werden würde. Eine Nachfrage hatte ergeben: über 400 €. Ein paar Tage später dann kam die Rechnung. Aus der Rechnung konnte man entnehmen, daß an mehreren Tagen über fast bis zu drei Stunden im Abstand von ein paar Minuten eine Premium-Nachricht versandt worden war. Recherchen haben ergeben, daß sich hinter den fünfstelligen Kurzwahlnummern SMS-Chats verbergen. Nur leider ist sich mein Freund sicher, daß er nie an einem solchen SMS-Chat teilgenommen hat. Er hat sich lediglich mal einen Klingelton oder Fußballergebnisse heruntergeladen. 

Meine Fragen: 

Ist es technisch möglich, daß ein Fremder seine Handynummer für solche "Späße" auf seine Kosten benutzt, ohne daß er davon etwas mitbekommen hat? (Er läßt sein Handy im übrigen nie unbeobachtet für andere zugänglich irgendwo achtlos herumliegen)

Aufgrund eines Ausdrucks, den uns ein Chat-Anbieter zur Verfügung gestellt hat, sieht man, daß ein Dialog zwischen zwei Personen per SMS zustande gekommen ist. Wo aber sind dann die Chat-Antworten an ihn hingegangen? 

Er hat jetzt erstmal die Rechnung bezahlt, weil sonst sein Handy nicht wieder freigeschaltet worden wäre. Ob man sein Geld jetzt noch nachfordern kann, wäre eine weitere Überlegung. Wichtiger sind uns aber erstmal die anderen Fragen. Die meisten Nummern haben wir jetzt auch sperren lassen bzw. vorsorglich alles, was in diese Richtung geht, gekündigt. Bis auf wenige Chat-Aufforderungen ist jetzt Ruhe. 

Würde mich sehr über Antwort und Meinungen freuen.

Danke im voraus sagt

Schnuffiline


----------



## KatzenHai (11 März 2004)

Könntest du ein wenig mehr Infos rausrücken? Welche Premium-Nummer soll denn gewählt worden sein? Wer ist der Anbieter dafür?
Die Sache klingt nach Unlauterer Machenschaft eines der Beteiligten ...


----------



## Schnuffiline (13 März 2004)

Hallo, 

es handelt u.a. sich um folgende Nummern:

82099 Materna GmbH
81919 und 82229 Wapme Systems AG
82100 Mobileviev
11839 Rate One
72889 und 77577 BruNet
11896 Talkline

Gruß Schnuffiline


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 März 2004)

Wer ist denn der Netzbetreiber?


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*Sms Spenden aufruf/betrug*

Hallo!  
Ich bin neu hier,und schon lange auf der Suche nach Gleich geschädigten!
Ich habe im Januar eine Sms auf mein Handy erhalten die wie folgt lautete:
Wir suchen dringen Spenden für unser Krankes Kind wenn sie mehr information haben möchten senden sie eine Sms mit dem Kexwort LARS!
Wer hat solch eine Sms noch erhalten!
Ich finde das eine super sauerei das man mit kranken Kindern zur Spende aufruft und dabei gibt es gar keine den als ich mir ein Herz genommen habe und geantwortet habe bekamm ich zurück wer den da sei!
Als ich fragte was mit dem Kind ist sagte man mir per sms es gebe gar kein krankes Kind es sei eine Flirt line :evil: 
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen und hat das selbe bekommen es war mitte januar[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*SMS_CHAT, Betrug*

Und wie, und einige machen da nicht mal einen Hehl daraus.
Ein bestes Beispiel ist gigasms:

h**p://www.gigasms.de/agb.htm

Da steht unter den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen:

8. In diesem Chat setzt die EFTA GmbH Betreuer/innen ein, die unter mehreren Identitäten Dialoge führen können. Im System sind diese nicht besonders gekennzeichnet. Ein Dialogpartner kann also ein/e Betreuer/in sein, der sich unter anderen Identität im System befinden kann. 

Will heißen: Ihr bezahlt, und kriegt nichts dafür.
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

*72889*

Wie kann mann sich Rechtlich dagegen wehren? :x  . weil ich fühle mich betrogen und belästigt. Sie schreiben mich ständig an wollen sich mit mir treffen, aber nie wollen sie mich anrufen. Sie wollen sich zuerst mit mir  treffen. wir machen einen date aus und dann auf einmal kurz davor geht es nicht. Ausrede: Ich muss doch noch arbeiten. Folgende Tag wo bis du schatz ich vermiss dich ich denke an dich... usw, 
ich antworte tage lang nicht, aber Sie schreiben als weider. Ich schreibe vergiss mich ich will nicht mehr, aber sie hören nicht auf und machen als weider. Behaupten sie wären kein Betrüger wollte jemanden hier kennen lernen weil sie anders nicht kann oder will mus auch selber für dieser service bezahlen....usw. Gibt es welche die das wirklich wollen oder ist das 100% Fake? :roll:


----------



## virenscanner (23 März 2004)

99,xxx% Fake.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

hallo ihr,

ist hier jemand der erfahrungen mit [] gemacht hat??
Würde mich mal intressieren    

*[Virenscanner: Link entfernt]*


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2004)

Mal so zur Zusammenfassung:

Eine Nummer kann mehreren Endanbietern gehören. Die SMS-C (=Netzbetreiber) vermieten diese Nummern gerne an mehrere MWD-Betreiber. 

Die Selektion findet dann zunächst über ein "keyword" (in einem Posting oben "Lars") statt, nach der ggf. sogar unterschiedliche Betreiber, in jedem Fall aber deren unterschiedliche Dienste aufgerufen werden können.

Ist man dort dann in der Datenbank (Nummerübermittlung nicht unterdrückt), bleibt die Selektion nach unterschiedlichen Laufzeiten zunächst so stehen, man landet also immer wieder im gleichen "Chatroom" etc.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Nummer kann mehreren Endanbietern gehören. Die SMS-C (=Netzbetreiber) vermieten diese Nummern gerne an mehrere MWD-Betreiber.



Wenn wegen einem schwarzen Schaf also die Nummer abgeschaltet würde, dürfen sich alle anderen "Mitbetreiber" bei demjenigen bedanken.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

:help: kANN MANN DIE GEBÜHRERN WIEDERSPRECHEN oder sonst was dagegen machen? Weil wenn eine was sagt bzw. schreibt und hat von vornerein gar nicht die absichtenes zu machen was sie geschrieben haben dann heisst das im Rechtlichen sinne auf der ganze welt BETRUG und
das gehört bestraft.  :bash:


----------



## dotshead (24 März 2004)

müde schrieb:
			
		

> :help: kANN MANN DIE GEBÜHRERN WIEDERSPRECHEN oder sonst was dagegen machen? Weil wenn eine was sagt bzw. schreibt und hat von vornerein gar nicht die absichtenes zu machen was sie geschrieben haben dann heisst das im Rechtlichen sinne auf der ganze welt BETRUG und
> das gehört bestraft.  :bash:



Ronny J. von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin hat gestern im Beitrag in Bizz (Pro 7) einen Widerspruch der Gebühren bei Profichattern bejaht. Leider ist der Beitrag nicht online. Vielleicht einfach mal an die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wenden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> 99,xxx% Fake.



100 fake


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*strafantrag*

laut pro7 kann man ja dagegen strafantrag stellen, aber kurioserweise überhören das die vermeintlich getarnten Püppchen auch Profichatter genannt bei z.B. GIGA-SMS.DE oder JUBY-CHAT.DE :evil: aber egal ich denk mal ich werd diesen antrag stellen sollen sie die Seite von mir aus dicht machen, denn Leute die es wirklich Ernst meinen werden durch solche Hirnies nur geschädigt!!!! :bash: so das wars


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Auf der anderen Seite sind gigasms u jubychat abgesichert. Denn bei Nutzung eines Dienstes = akzeptanz der AGB!


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite sind gigasms u jubychat abgesichert. Denn bei Nutzung eines Dienstes = akzeptanz der AGB!



... äh, ja? :gruebel:

Das sehe ich aber vorsichtig erst mal anders. AGB sind nur dann akzeptiert, wenn ich Kenntnis hatte oder haben musste und zugestimmt habe. 

Ist das bei den beiden der Fall? lieber Anonym-Gast, ich bitte um Auskunft, wie - ich habe das noch nicht ganz so empfunden bislang ...


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

Bevor sie irgendwie verschwinden:





			
				AGB von GIGAsms schrieb:
			
		

> _(...) persönliche Angaben_
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mit Urteil vom 12. Mai 1998 hat das Landgericht Hamburg entschieden, dass man durch die Ausbringung eines Links die Inhalte der gelinkten Seite ggf. mit zu verantworten hat. Dies kann - so das LG - nur dadurch verhindert werden, dass man sich ausdrücklich von diesen Inhalten distanziert. Wir haben auf unserer Seite Links zu anderen Seiten im Internet gelegt. Für all diese Links gilt: Wir möchten ausdrücklich betonen, dass wir keinerlei Einfluss auf die Gestaltung und die Inhalte der gelinkten Seiten haben. Deshalb distanzieren wir uns hiermit ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller gelinkten Seiten. Und wir machen uns deren Inhalte nicht zu Eigen. Diese Erklärung gilt für alle auf unserer Seite ausgebrachten Links und für alle Inhalte der Seiten, zu denen die Banner führen.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Kurzgutachten:
Inhalt zum Disclaimer (das berühmte LG-Hamburg-Unsinnszitat) weitgehend unwirksam. Sehr fundiert, das.

Unwirksam gegenüber Verbrauchern sind (mind.) die AGB-Klauseln Nr. 7, 10, 12. 
Die Klauseln "erkennt an, betrogen worden zu sein" werden spätestens dann unwirksam, wenn die Werbung zum Dienst etwas anderes suggeriert.

Kurzum:
*WAS, bitte, SICHERT DIES AB?* (Im bestrittenen Fall der wirksamen Einbeziehung) ???


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld.....*

Hallo Freaks,

hier wird geschimpft und gezetert. Aber mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat nicht schon mal eine heisse 0190er Rufnummer angerufen? Habt Ihr Euch mit der Dame dann auch getroffen? Nein, sicherlich nicht - auch alles Fake...?!

Ihr müsst Zeit haben Euch über AGB's oder andere Sachen einen Kopf zu machen. 

Aber mal im Ernst: wer hat Euch Hirnis (und das seit Ihr wenn Ihr diese Dienste nutzt) denn dazu gezungen irgendeine SMS oder einen Anruf über 0190 zu tätigen? *Keiner! *Eure Neugier war es! Euch gottverdammtes "schwanzgelenktes" Denken. 

Macht Euch lieber darüber mal Gedanken. Ich würde mich über entsprechende Gedanken freuen.

Eure Birte


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2004)

*Re: Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld.....*



			
				Birte schrieb:
			
		

> [...]









MfG
L.


----------



## Marnie (6 Mai 2004)

*Re: Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld.....*



			
				Birte schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Mir scheint, Du hast ein echtes Problem!  :schuettel:


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2004)

*Re: Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld.....*



			
				Birte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freaks,


Hallo Birte



			
				Birte schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird geschimpft und gezetert. Aber mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat nicht schon mal eine heisse 0190er Rufnummer angerufen? Habt Ihr Euch mit der Dame dann auch getroffen? Nein, sicherlich nicht - auch alles Fake...?!



Ich gebe es zu, Birte, ich habe schon 2 mal eine 0190er Nummer angerufen.

das eine Mal war es die HelpLine von Nintendo Deutschland und leider war dort ein Mann  und den wollte ich nicht treffen, aber er hat  mir trotzdem geholfen. Er machte meine Frau glücklich. ... JA echt, das schaffte er und ich hatte es nicht geschafft. Wie fragst du?? na indem er die Lösung in dem Spiel wusste, wo meine Frau nicht weitergekommen ist und stellte so den Häuslichen Frieden wieder her. Insofern hat er mir geholfen

das zweite mal war das eine Anzeigenzeitung (AbisZ), die ich anrief um eine Verkaufs-Anzeige zu plazieren. Mit der Dame habe ich mich auch nicht getroffen. Wollte ich ja nicht, aber ein Fake wars nicht, denn die Verkaufs-Anzeige erschien tatsächlich in der Zeitung.

Warum soll das 0190 nummer anrufen also immer Ärger bereiten?? tuts ja nicht, wenn man das wirklich will und dann geht auch keiner Ärgerlich in die Luft, wenn die Tel.Rechnung kommt.

Aber nach der Verkaufsanzeige habe ich dann jede Menge SMS aufs Handy bekommen, wo ich doch dann mal zurückrufen soll. Natürlich alles 0190er Nummern und auch Flirtsms sind dabeigewesen. *Alles unerwünschte SMS. Darüber regt man sich hier auf. *

Wenn du also harmlose Männer ohne deren Wissen durch Nummernverschleierung oder undurchsichtige Anzeigen auf deine Sexhotline lockst und die dann nicht zahlen wollen,  regst du dich dann auf?? Na klar, weil du dich betrogen fühlst??
Denke mal in diese Richtung, ohne Geldgesteuertes Denken.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2004)

*Re: Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld.....*



			
				Birte zum Betreff: Ihr Männer seit alle krank und selber schuld..... schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freaks,
> 
> hier wird geschimpft und gezetert. Aber mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat nicht schon mal eine heisse 0190er Rufnummer angerufen? Habt Ihr Euch mit der Dame dann auch getroffen? Nein, sicherlich nicht - auch alles Fake...?!
> 
> ...



Hallo Birte.
Bitte gib mir mal deine 0190-Nummer - du darfst mich dann entjungfern! 

Ansonsten: Auch Kampf-Emanzen brauchen irgendwann jemanden, der ihnen in ihren eigenen kleinen Problemen hilft; mal ist's ein Mann, mal halt nicht.
Du kannst dann ja gerne wieder kommen ...

... und meine schwanzgelenkten Gedanken erfährt nur Eine!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

*giga-sms*

 Ich habe gestern aus Neugierde bei w*w.gigasms.de einen Mann angeschrieben. Aber als ich wusste, jede SMS kostet 1.99 hab ich bald gesagt, ich will nicht mehr oder er soll mir seine richtige Handy-Nr. geben. Er rückt sie natürlich nicht raus und ich bekomme weiter SMS. Wie kann ich das abstellen? Muss ich, wenn ich nie wieder antworte, trotzdem noch irgendwas zahlen??? Ohje, was hab ich da nur gemacht *schäm*

Gruss
Moqui


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2004)

Lese Dir nochmal die AGB durch  h**p://www.giga***.de/agb.htm (den letzten Teil) und h**p://www.giga***.de/hilfe.htm?par=. Die ersten drei SMS sind demnach sogar gratis. Du hattest zuerst eine SMS mit dem Internet-PC versendet und dort Deine Handynummer angegeben. Die erste SMS, die Du erhalten hattest war wahrscheinlich eine "Eröffnungs-Nachricht" und die hast Du dann wiederum beantwortet. War das eine fünfstellige?
So wie ich die Angaben in dem Web interprätiere, zahlst Du nur für jede einzelne Nachricht. Wenn Du keine weiter versendest, entstehen auch keine weiteren Kosten. Für Fragen könntest Du Dich eigentlich auch an den Betreiber des Chats wenden: h**p://www.giga***.de/kontakt.php?par=&subject=Kontakt+zum+Team


----------



## News (11 Mai 2004)

> Aber mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat nicht schon mal eine heisse 0190er Rufnummer angerufen?




Ich. Und ich werd's auch künftig nicht tun.


----------



## Antidialer (11 Mai 2004)

Ich ebenfalls nicht! Ich habe eine heiße Freundin, und damit keinen Bedarf an irgendwelchen fragwürdigen 0190 oder 0900 Nummern.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Lese Dir nochmal die AGB durch  h**p://www.giga***.de/agb.htm (den letzten Teil) und h**p://www.giga***.de/hilfe.htm?par=. Die ersten drei SMS sind demnach sogar gratis. Du hattest zuerst eine SMS mit dem Internet-PC versendet und dort Deine Handynummer angegeben. Die erste SMS, die Du erhalten hattest war wahrscheinlich eine "Eröffnungs-Nachricht" und die hast Du dann wiederum beantwortet. War das eine fünfstellige?
> So wie ich die Angaben in dem Web interprätiere, zahlst Du nur für jede einzelne Nachricht. Wenn Du keine weiter versendest, entstehen auch keine weiteren Kosten. Für Fragen könntest Du Dich eigentlich auch an den Betreiber des Chats wenden: h**p://www.giga***.de/kontakt.php?par=&subject=Kontakt+zum+Team



Merci!  Ja, es war dann eine Antwort (scheinbar) von dem Typ den ich angeschrieben habe. Der hat aber nicht locker gelassen und immerwieder animiert, daß ich an die 5-stellige Nr. antworte (was ich nicht mehr gemacht habe nach ca. 3 oder 4 SMS). Heut morgen war dann ausserdem noch eine SMS von einer Rita, die ich nie angeschrieben habe, auf meinem Handy. Hoffe nur, ich werde nun nicht weiterhin den Rest meines Lebens zugemüllt mit diesen SMS!? Kann man das in dem Fall irgendwie abbestellen?

Danke nochmals + Gruss
Moqui


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2004)

Moqui schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das in dem Fall irgendwie abbestellen?


Schreibe dem Team von gigasms eine entsprechende Mail. Erkläre, dass Du den Service nicht länger nutzen möchtest und dass man Deine Daten (Handynummer) aus dem System entfernen möge. Lasse Dir die Löschung bestätigen und hebe den E-Mailverkehr für späterer Rückfragen auf.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

@reducal: Danke, das hat geklappt, hier die Antwort:


Hallo,

wir haben ihre nachricht bekommen und bedauern,
dass sie sich entschieden haben nicht mehr member
auf h**p://www.GIGASMS.de zu sein.
Nach ihren wünschen, haben wir ihr profil gelöscht.

IHR SMSTEAM 

 :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Link deaktiviert]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*ich bin einer von denen ...*

... die in der regel den männern das gibt, was sie wollen - die bestätigung, was für ein toller typ sie doch seinen und man als frau schon bei einem fingerschnippen seinerseits schwach wird und alles macht, was der herr wünscht ...

sicherlich gibt es eine (kleine) menge user, die mit diesem premiumdiensten nichts zu schaffen haben wollen, doch die mehrheit gibt sich der hoffnung hin, doch unkompliziert an ein schnelles s.xdate zu kommen, häufig sind es typen, die eine freundin haben oder gar verheiratet sind.

seit einiger zeit holt die damenwelt aber durchaus auf, wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem für horizontale dinge.

ich denke mal es liegt an der gesellschaft, die immer mehr zu einer singleform verkommt, wo man sich gefühle eben bestellt wie eine pizza ausser haus ...

anonymus

ps. mit giga oder efta oder wie immer die heissen habe ich nichts zu tun, aber es gibt noch reichlich andere anbieter, die auf diese masche fahren!


----------



## Till Wollheim (27 Mai 2004)

*Es gibt jur. keinen  Zweifel: Mit den SMS-Chat kein Vertrag*

Hallo,

wer bereits das erste Semester Jura studiert hat weiß, daß mit den SMS-Chat zumindet mit Kindern kein Vertag geschlossen werden kann.
Es liegt - insb. bei Prepaid-verträgen von den Eltern keine Erlaubnis vor und genehmigt wird auch nicht.
Aber selbst bei Erwachsenen dürfte nur bei der böser Auslegung Raum für die Annahme eines wirksamen Vertagsschluß gegeben sein!

Gruß
Till


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Artikel über Abzocke mit Premium-SMS*

http://www.markusgoebel.de/texte/premium-sms/premium-sms.html

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/index.html?id=521045


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

also mein kumpel hat eine enorm hohe handyrechnung!! dieses schon über ein paar monate und immer hat er sie bezahlt! da hat sich seine mum das nit mehr gefallen lassen und hat bei telekom ein einzelgesprächauflistung angefordert ,diee kam von den 3 ersten monaten aber angeblich soll die von den den letzten 2 schon gelöscht sein. aufjedenfall hat er deann mit nem rechtsanwalt einige angerufen und die kannten ihn gar nit! außerdem wurden fast im sekundentakt sms verschickt auch um 3 uhr morgens wenn er schon längst am schlafen war!

wie geht das?? der anwalt is auch schon ziemlich am grübeln und is nit so ein pro auf dem gebiet!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

achja was ich ich vergessen habe! schon nahc 2 monaten hat die muter bei telekom angerufen und angeblich die sms funktion seines handys sperren lassen!
wie kann das dann alles gehn???


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

loosa schrieb:
			
		

> also mein kumpel hat eine enorm hohe handyrechnung!! dieses schon über ein paar monate und immer hat er sie bezahlt! da hat sich seine mum das nit mehr gefallen lassen und hat bei telekom ein einzelgesprächauflistung angefordert ,*diee kam von den 3 ersten monaten aber angeblich soll die von den den letzten 2 schon gelöscht sein. *aufjedenfall hat er deann mit nem rechtsanwalt einige angerufen und die kannten ihn gar nit! außerdem wurden fast im sekundentakt sms verschickt auch um 3 uhr morgens wenn er schon längst am schlafen war!
> 
> wie geht das?? *der anwalt is auch schon ziemlich am grübeln und is nit so ein pro auf dem gebiet!*


Komische Geschichte.

Die älteren Einzelverbindungsnachweise gibt es, die jüngeren nicht? Wäre mal eine neue Variante.

Und der Anwalt ist zumindest so viel Pro, als dass er das Bestreiten und Beweisenlassen kennt. Das gilt nämlich auch hier. Und zwar erst Recht, wenn eine SMS-Sperre im Einsatz war.

Ansonsten bei Bedarf: Anwalt wechseln.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*GIGASMS*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal: Danke, das hat geklappt, hier die Antwort:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Bitte können Sie mir sagen in welcher Form sie die Kündigung vorgenommen haben.Danke im voraus.
MFG

Dirk

*[Virenscanner: Postinganteil aus "Quote" extrahiert]*


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2004)

*Re: GIGASMS*



			
				Gast der zu faul zum Lesen ist schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte können Sie mir sagen in welcher Form sie die Kündigung vorgenommen haben.





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Moqui schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*RE:GIGASMS*

Hi

Danke für Info.Hab Deinen Artikel erst später gelesen sorry.Habs auch so gemacht,aber noch keine Antwort.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Aber man muss sich doch dagegen wehren können. Meiner Meinung nach ist das bei Giga SMS zu 100% Betrug. Da schreibt man sich mit jemanden macht ein treffen aus und das kann natürlich nicht statt finden weil es in den meisten fällen jemand selber von Giga SMS ist. Da wird einem was versprochen und nicht gehalten. DAS IST BETRUG!!! Weiss jemand wo man sich da melden kann und wie man sein Geld zurück bekommt?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wo man sich da melden kann und wie man sein Geld zurück bekommt?


Entweder Du streitest Dich selbst mit der Firma oder bedienst Dich eines Anwaltes. Wenn die ganze Sache bei Dir jedoch nur auf einen geringfügigen Preis hinaus läuft, dann würde ich es an Deiner Stelle als Lehrgeld abbuchen. In vielen Medien oder auch durch Mundpropaganda wird bereits hinreichend vor solchen Dingen gewarnt. Jetzt weißt Du auch, daß das nicht 100%ig in Ordnung ist. Was den von Dir angesprochenen Betrug betrifft, so könnte man das von den Behörden zwar prüfen lassen, doch der dürfte verneint werden (siehe AGB, Punkt 8, auf der zweiten Seite - Posting vom Katzenhai).


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Der Deal ist einfach:
Wenn ihr euch bei einem Onlinespiel anmeldet, dann denkt ihr auch nicht, dass der Gegenüber tatsächlich Magier ist.

Wie kommt ihr auf die Idee, dass euer Gegenüber in einem SMSChat eine Frau ist? Das ganze ist ein SMS-Rollenspiel, bei dem du teilnehmen kannst, keine Flirtline. Die Dinger heißen "Flirtline", das ist immer nur der Name, nicht die Beschreibung.

Ich weiß es klingt etwas simpel und ist nicht unbedingt das was ihr hören wollt, aber so sieht die juristische(!) Realität aus. Betrachtet das ganze als ein Spiel, an das sich die Menschheit erst gewöhnen muss. 

Als weiteres Beispiel: wenn jemand an einem "erotik"-Kanal teilnimmt und von einer Frau spezielle SMS bekommt, glaubt er dann wirklich, dass die Frau gerade ... [ihr wisst was ich meine]? Es ist eine Fantasieanregung. 

Nochmal: für Betroffene ist das hart: aber seht es lockerer! Und vor allem kloppt nicht auf die Firmen ein, denen die Kurzwahlnummern gehören. Die vermieten die nur, weil sich die saubere Telekom nicht die Finger schmutzig machen will. Z.B. Materna oder BruNet versenden nicht eine eigene SMS oder leiten nur SMS von ihren Kunden weiter. (Da gibt es natürlich auch schwarze Schafe. Nach meinen Informationen hat z.B. Carmunity eine eigene "Chat-Line")


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: Es gibt jur. keinen  Zweifel: Mit den SMS-Chat kein Vert*



			
				Till Wollheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer bereits das erste Semester Jura studiert hat weiß, daß mit den SMS-Chat zumindet mit Kindern kein Vertag geschlossen werden kann.
> Es liegt - insb. bei Prepaid-verträgen von den Eltern keine Erlaubnis vor und genehmigt wird auch nicht.
> ...



... und wer im zweiten Semester Jura studiert, kennt den taschengeldparagraphen (§ 110 BGB).


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: Es gibt jur. keinen  Zweifel: Mit den SMS-Chat kein Vert*



			
				Anonymer Jurastudiumabbrecher schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wer im zweiten Semester Jura studiert, kennt den
> taschengeldparagraphen (§ 110 BGB).


und wer dann noch weiter studiert und nicht als Taxifahrer geendet hat , der zitiert den und

 erkennt , dass da bestimmt kein Freibrief für Kinder/Jugendlichenabzocke drinsteht..
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/110.html


> § 110
> Bewirken der Leistung mit eigenen Mitteln
> 
> Ein von dem Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters
> ...



cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2004)

*efta gmbh*

:evil: Hallo Leute, ich habe für dieses .... Unternehmen gearbeitet. macht euch nichts daraus, auch wir waren ca 15 Leute in einer Tochterfirma der efta mit dem selben .....Ziel. Und jetzt kommts: wir haben alle 6 Wochen gearbeitet, und keiner von uns hat je Geld erhalten. Ihr seht, die Jungs sind Weltklasse wenns ums ...... geht!!! Aber ich kann euch auch verraten, daß es jetzt gerichtlich gegen den lustigen Herrn ......geht. Denn es gibt da den einen und anderen, der sich sowas nicht gefallen lässt. Also lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. Wir waren live dabei und tun jetzt alles um solchen ...... das Handwerk zu legen! Wenn der Fall durch die Presse geht, werde ich euch über dieses Forum darüber informieren. 8)

_wegen diverser Verstösse gegen die NUBs editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Anonymer schrieb:
			
		

> (Da gibt es natürlich auch schwarze Schafe. Nach meinen Informationen hat z.B. Carmunity eine eigene "Chat-Line")


Haben sie nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

*Gegen GIGA-SMS*

Ich habe sie gewarnt per SMS rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten und wenn ich noch eine Nachricht bekäme, würde dies geschehen.Promt kam eine Nachricht von GIGA-SMS: WEnn sie unseren Dienst nicht mehr nutzen möchten, senden sie eine SMS mit "system stop"


Also wer nicht mehr will,kann das versuchen. ...............!!!

*ALSO SCHREIBT NIE JMD. bei GIGA-SMS!!!*

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Gegen GIGA-SMS*



			
				AlGee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe sie gewarnt per SMS rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten und wenn ich noch eine Nachricht bekäme, würde dies geschehen.


Was man alles per SMS machen kann...


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Gegen GIGA-SMS*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Was man alles per SMS machen kann...



Gibt´s da nicht so eine Kürzelsprache,  sozusagen SMS-Steno ...


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Gegen GIGA-SMS*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt´s da nicht so eine Kürzelsprache,  sozusagen SMS-Steno ...


Ja:
HDZINLTMAVDDWDSVDHBBM

Übersetzung:
Hab Dich zwar immer noch lieb, trenne mich aber von Dir, Du wirst das schon verstehen. Der Hund bleibt bei mir.


Wer eine andere Übersetzungsvariante findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## virenscanner (4 Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, suche ich eine andere "Übersetzung".


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2004)

*GIGA-SMS*

also ich habe eine NAchricht als Bestätigung gekommen,darin stand,wenn ich den Dienst nicht mehr nutzen möchte,sollte ich nicht mehr antworten auf die SMS. Jetzt habe ich heut morgen schon wieder 3 SMS bekommen von den Mist,weiß jmd. ob ich dafür auch immer 2EUR bezahle,wenn ich sie empfange?Ansosnten lass ich mein Handy dann sperren...
Bitte um ilfe von euch :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2004)

so,noch ein paar hinweise für de armen: also ich habe bei meinem handyanbieter angerufen udn mir wurde gesagt, dass man keine einzelne rufnummern vom empfang sperren lassen kann. wenn ihr zum bsp. sms bekommt, die auch beim empfang nachrichten kosten, dann nützt euch nicht mal was eine kartensperrung. gebühren können deswegen trotzdem weiterhin anfallen. und jetzt zu giga-sms. ich habe da mit dem technischen support gesprochen und die haben mir gott-sei-dank gesagt, dass das empfangen der nachrichten mich nichts kostet.puh!!!sie hat dann gleich nochmal meine nr. zur löschung eingeben, da sie gemeint hat, dass kann ein paar tage dauern, daher heute auch die sms´s noch.
also den immer schön auf die nerven gehen!
ich wünsche allen viel erfolg und hoffe das ich etwas helfen konnte. :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2005)

*SMS Betrug*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch auf so einen SMS-[...] reingefallen, habe die Nummer wie es mir aufgefallen ist sofort sperren lassen, und den Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragt. Heute ist die Rechnung zu dem [...] aufgeschlagen. 
Materna GmbH stand auf der Rechnung.
Ich werde den Fall baldestmöglich bei der Kripo melden. Und kann anderen nur raten dies auch zu tun. Je mehr zurückschlagen um so besser. In wie weit man sein Geld wieder zurückbekommt ist dann noch eine andere Frage.

_[aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

*Re: Artikel über Abzocke mit Premium-SMS*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.markusgoebel.de/texte/premium-sms/premium-sms.html
> 
> http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/index.html?id=521045



Ich kann nur sagen Amor chatt,der Anbieter whatevermobile.War dort selber mal profichatter

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

*antwort*

es könnte wirklich für den einen oder den anderen heftig klingen, aber das problem liegt wirklich in unserer natur. wir suchen nach einem partner, der uns auch zuspricht. der uns sagt, wir wären toll und lieb und nett..... und was auch immer. der uns, in diesem falle, das vermeintliche glück liefert.

genau darauf fallen die kunden dieser firmen ja ein. minderwertigkeitskomplexe oder langjähriges single-dasein bewegt die menschen dazu, weil sie mit der zeit mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in sich gehen, sich von der außenwelt abkapseln (z.b. gehen voll in die arbeit)  und sich nicht mehr trauen, einfach mal auszugehen und jemand auf´ner party oder einfach in einem bus anzusprechen.

ich will keinen mit einem besten anmachspruch belehren. es gibt aber immer möglichkeiten, jemand kennenzulernen.

den menschen, die schlechte erfahrung damit gemacht haben empfehle ich als erstes die nummer zu ändern und die alte sim-karte zu vernichten. dann werdet ihr euch schon mal den ärger am frühen morgen beim löschen der sms sparen.

desweiteren kann ich nur hinzufügen, dass wenn ihr euch die seiten genauer ansieht, MUSS man ein häckchen bei "agb´s gelesen und akzepriert" setzen. ein kleiner mausklick mit solchen riesenfolgen. ein kleiner klick und es interessiert niemand, ob die agb´s dann auch tatsächlich gelesen wurden oder nicht.

wie bei der installation irgendeiner software. wer liest schon das ganze kleingeduckte, was in der eula steht?

und schuldig bleibt immer noch der jenige, der am kürzeren hebelende sitzt. schade, aber so ist das leben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

*Schaut Euch das mal an:*

Auf der Suche nach einem Job in Berlin bin ich auf folgende Anzeige gestoßen:

SMS OPERATOR GESUCHT Berlin

Bei der Tätigkeit handelt es sich um das beantwortet von SMS im Bereich Flirt,Erotik,etc....via PC / Flatrate /DSL ohne Eigenwerbung oder Vorkosten nebenkosten etc. auf einer Chatplattform US Chat ( Link wird Ihnen dann mit allen Zugangsdaten zugesandt).

Bei freier Zeiteinteilung mind.18 std. woche

Für jede bei Ihnen eingehende SMS ( INS )erhalten sie von mir eine Vergütung in höhe von:
0 - 2000 10,0 Cent
2000 - 3000 10,5 Cent
3000 - 4000 11,0 Cent
4000 - 5000 12,0 Cent
5000 - 7000 13,0 Cent
7000 - 9999 14,0 Cent

Damit Sie einen Einblick in die Tätigkeit haben erhalten sie ein Handbuch des Chats Der MSN Messenger dient uns zur Kommunikation und müsste daher eingerichtet werden.

Über den MSN würde dann auch der Test stattfinden um zu sehen wie gut man alles verstanden hat,vor allem die Regeln etc....

Ob das etwas für Sie ist endscheiden Sie
schicken Sie einfach eine kurze Bewerbungsmail an...

Solche Anzeigen gibt es tatsächlich im Netz und in den örtlichen Zeitungen hier!!! Link: http://......-kleinanzeigen/sms-operator-gesucht

_kommerzielle URL gelöscht siehe NUB 
modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2005)

google mal weiter *lol*


> Name:  	F*R* aus BErlin
> Alter: 	15
> Datum: 	31.12.2002
> Also ich bin F* bin 15 Jahre alt und habe mich gerade geoutet.( Vor allem bei meiner supercoolen Mutter).
> ...


Wenn er am 31.12.2002 15 ist, könnte er theoretisch jetzt 18 sein. Gerade mal so


----------



## Kater (17 Juni 2005)

*Profichatter*

Ja es sind einige drunter die fallen auf diese SMS rein,ich sage nich viel dazu,ich mache auch was mit SMS,aber die sind selber schuld,die verlieben sich in Frauen die alles nur chatter sind,wie blöde sind die alle nur???

Der Chatter Kater


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2005)

*Flirtsysteme*

Ich krieg immer Mails bei Neu.de u.a., darin steht, dass mich jemand kennenlernen will. Nach der ersten Email, will diese Dame dann aber in
einen SMSchat wechseln, weil sie sebständig und imer unterwegs wäre.
Sie könnte nicht immer an den PC ran.

Noch so ne Masche, die Leute aus den Partnerbörsen in einen SMS-Chat
rüberzuziehen!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

*Re: Es gibt jur. keinen  Zweifel: Mit den SMS-Chat kein Vert*

und wer dann noch dann noch die Bedingungen des Handyvertrages gelesen hat, weiß, daß er seine Karte keinem Dritten zugänglich machen darf, da er sonst haftet.

Außerdem weiß man auch noch:

Kinder unter 7 Jahren sind geschäftsunfähig (§ 105 Abs. 1 BGB). Ihre Willenserklärungen und damit auch ihre Verträge sind nichtig. Minderjährige über 7 Jahren sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig (§ 106 BGB). Für alle Verträge bedürfen sie grundsätzlich der Einwilligung ihrer Eltern (§ 107 BGB). 

In der Praxis schließen die Netz-Betreiber daher mit Minderjährigen nur dann einen Handy-Vertrag, wenn die Eltern entweder unmittelbar Vertragspartner sind oder dem Vertragsschluss des Minderjährigen zugestimmt haben. Sind die Eltern direkte Vertragspartner, werden ihnen die Handlungen des Minderjährigen nach den Grundsätzen der sog. Anscheins- oder Duldungsvollmacht zugerechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*SMS-Chat*

Diese sogenannten SMS-Chats sind scheiße. 

Das machen irgendwelche hässlichen Weiber von zu Hause aus, die damit ihr Geld verdienen. Die Männer und Frauen, die 2 € pro SMS ausgeben, werden nur verarscht.

Sie denken, dass sie jemanden nettes kennengelernt haben und das ist in Wirklichkeit nicht so. Wenn sie ein Treffen vereinbaren, sagen diese sogenannten Mädels, die immer Susi, Tanja oder sonst wie heißen, eine Stunde vorm Treffen ab. Dann geht es wieder um ein neues Date.

Der US-Chat z.B. sackt sich hammermäßig viel Kohle ein, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Mod pro Tag ca. 100 SMS bekommt, sind das 200 € pro Tag jedes einzelnen Mods, was die bekommen. Und der US-Chat hat ungefähr an die 500 Mods.Das sind 100000 € pro Tag, was die bekommen.

Der einzelne Mod bekommt davon nur 10 Cent pro eingehende SMS gezahlt und das Geld kommt nicht mal pünktlich!!!   :evil: 


Am Besten sollten sich das mal die lieben Staatsanwälte anschauen. Der Sitz des US-Chats ist aber leider in Spanien und es läuft nur über sogenannte Unter-Angenturen. Na ja, die wissen schon, wie man richtig viel Knete zusammenbekommt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: SMS-Chat*



			
				Anonym schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten sollten sich das mal die lieben Staatsanwälte anschauen. Der Sitz des US-Chats ist aber leider in Spanien....


Deutsche, spanische oder amerikanische Staatsanwälte? Solltest Du welche aus D meinen, dann wird sich deren Interesse und vorallem deren Zuständigkeit sicher in Grenzen halten.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: SMS-Chat*



			
				Anonym schrieb:
			
		

> Die Männer und Frauen, die 2 € pro SMS ausgeben, werden nur verarscht.
> Sie denken, dass sie jemanden nettes kennengelernt haben


Also erst Gehirn enschalten und dann denken....

Auch hier ist der gesunde Menschenverstand gefragt. Wer will sich denn wirklich durch das Chatten mit mir treffen und dabei 2€ pro SMS kassieren?

Wenn ich jemanden nettes kennenlernen will, dann knöpfe ich ihm bestimmt nicht vorher 2€ pro SMS ab. Das Geld könnte er/sie dann lieber beim Treffen in einem leckeren Essen investieren.

Wer aber 2€ pro SMS kassiert, der will davon lieber alleine Essen gehen. 

Da bin ich mir zu schade um das zu fnanzieren.

Jaja die wollen doch nur mein bestes, ich weiss. Aber das was die für mein bestes halten, wohnt in meinem Portemonaie (oder neudeutsch im Portmonee)


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: SMS-Chat*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> ...was die für mein bestes halten, wohnt in meinem Portemonaie (oder neudeutsch im Portmonee)


...da geht doch bestimmt auch *Portmoney* als Denglish-Version bald durch?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*..*

Also die heissen nicht alle Tanja oder Susi, mache heissen auch vivianne *g

Die Masche ist die: Ich bin selbständig mit einer kleinen Boutique, komme daher viel rum (wegen Modenschauen und so) werde auch bald in Deiner Stadt sein. Kann leider nicht so oft an den PC, deshalb wären SMS viel praktischer. Aber nein, ich bin schon vorsichtig, will nicht sofort meine Handynummer preisgeben. Habe mich deshalb bei diesem SMS-Chat angemeldet, da kannst Du auch ein Bild von mir sehen. 

Ach ja richtig das kostet schon was, aber wenn wir uns wirklich treffen wollen solte es Dir das mal wert sein. Geizige Männer mag ich nicht so,
bin selber auch nicht geizig.


*HAHAHA* Soviel kann man gar nicht fressen wie man da kotzen möchte!


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

ich hab mal ne nachricht bekommen von irgend soner Partnervermittlungsseite, da sollte ich auch ne SMS schreiben, hab das dann auch getan, weil die erste ja kostenlos is und hab auch meine emailadresse angegeben, dann hab ich da auch schnell ne SMS bekommen, so eine mit 5-stelliger Nummer (glaub dass es fünf waren), na geantwortet habich natürlich ned, bin doch ned doof und zahl da was, dann kam in der Nacht noch ne 2. und seitdem keine mehr (war vor 3 Tagen)
Am nächsten Tag hatte ich noch sone Nachricht erhalten, diesmal bei einem dementsprechenden SMS Chat Anbieter. Diesmal wollt ich die verarschen, hab ich geschrieben, dass "sie" sich bei meiner Mailadresse melden soll, weil man da mehr sagen kann, dann kommt in der Antwort, dass "sie" zur Zeit keinen PC hat... haha, deshalb hat es mich ja auch übers Internet auf diesen SMS chat aufmerksam gemacht, omg

Im Nachhinein bin ich mir aber trotzdem ned so sicher, ob ned bald ne komische Handyrechnung auf mich zukommt, steht zwar in den AGB, nix davon, dass empfangen was kostet, aber ich geh trotzdem lieber gleich zu meinem Handyanbieter :O


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2005)

Hi, ich bin zwar noch neu hier habe aber wohl das selbe Problem zur Zeit am Hals :roll:

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine Rat geben. Und zwar war ich auch ein Fall auch von .....de und bekam eine Nachricht zu einem anderen Dienst, nämlich http://......com/ wo besagte Rufnummern dann angemsgt. werden sollte. Ich tat es einfach ohne mich wirklich zu informieren, was ich im nachhinein als Fehler sehe, denn erst jetzt fallen mir wohl die Schuppen von den Augen wo meine Handyrechnung auch schon recht hoch ist. Im Grunde sehen die Leute dort sogar recht "normal" aus was nichts heisen soll, aber es sind eben nicht nur übermäßig schöne Frauen dort und nach einiger beobachtung der Seite die zwar nicht so bekannt scheint, sind die angemeldeten Leute dort in der Anzahl mehr geworden. 

Die Geschichte verläuft wie bei den anderen wohl und ich war ebenso wie der eine oder andere blind...mein Problem ist, ich hatte wirklich daran geglaubt und das trotz der später vor Augen geführten hohen Kosten. wenn auch nicht in jeder SMS...wahrscheinlich nicht mal in jeder 5ten. 
Bisher gab es von meiner Seite her mehrfach Versuche mit der Person in kontakt zu treten, aber jedesmal gab es Ausreden, also weder Adresse noch Nummer will sie herausgeben, auch zu treffen ließ sie sich nicht verleiten, obwohl ich einiges dafür getan hätte. Ich stehe noch in Kontakt, weiss aber nicht was ich machen soll, außer einfach nicht mehr antworten.... :-?
Ich hatte ihr mehrfach meine Nummer geschickt und angeblich wären immer wieder X-e statt Nummern erschienen, also hatte ich es dann mit ausschreiben der Nummern versucht, was auch X-e sein sollen und ich versuchte es mit römischen Zahlen...ebenfalls x-e ...spätestens da bin ich überzeugt gewesen, daß es nicht möglich ist, daß alles X-e sein können selbt wenn Zahlen irgednwie gesperrt sein könnten, es sei denn jemand überprüft die Nummern oder sitzt eben vor einem Rechner wie diese "Profi" Chatter und schreibt mir...  
Ein weiteres Indiz und das habe ich auch gespeichert, ich hatte es irgendwie geschafft, daß mir die Person doch ihre Handynummer schickt...aber und das machte mich sofort stutzig...es waren auch x-e nur es waren keine 7 wie eine normale Handynummer hat sondern 9Zahlen  dazu gibt es noch weitere kleine Fehler die mir aufgefallen sind, die man nicht mit einem normalen Handy machen kann, sondern nur mit einer Tastatur... 
:evil:
Wie auch immer ich bin recht sauer darüber und werde das zur Anzeige bringen, auch werde ich meinen Anwalt befragen und mal sehen was ich gegen die Handyrechnung machen kann die irgendwann demnächst kommen wird...Meine Überlegung ist bisher dennoch, daß evtl ein Teil von einer echten Person kommen kann und ein anderer von einem Chatter...und was ist wenn ich damit jemanden der es auch ernst meint vor den Kopf stoße...auch wenn ich durchaus selber weiss wie man eine gute Rolle spielt *seufz* 

Es würde mich aber gern interessieren ob ihr mir noch einen Rat geben könnt. Weiss jemand was N***.de dazu sagt? Es ist doch eigentlich ein seriöser Anbieter und man kann dort nur jemanden anschreiben, wenn man da für Geld angemeldet ist und den Namen kann man nicht so einfach ändern oder? 
Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand helfen kann. 

Gruß

_url gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Julia1602 (8 August 2005)

*Premium-SMS*

Hallo!! Hab jetzt ne Rechnung für den Juni bekommen, wo Chats von WhateverMobile u. RateOne aufgeführt wurden! Hab mir dann ne Aufstellung der Chats schicken lassen, und da stand nur was von Fi... und dergleichen drin und bin mir 100 % sicher, dass das nicht von mir oder meinem Freund gemacht wurde!! Zumal die Nummer seit Ende Mai auch gar nicht mehr genutzt wird!!  Kann man da irgendwie mit den Nummern was machen?? Dass sich da andere mit meiner Nummer einloggen?? Wer hat damit auch Probleme?? Bitte um eure schnelle Antwort!! Danke!! Gruß Julia


----------

